# Protein,carb shake experiment



## Redrum1327 (Feb 7, 2016)

So after reading a lot of the negatives on protein shakes I decided I was gonna try something dif tonight and mixed together - 

1-cup of oats - 10 gms protein , 54 gms carbs 
1-cup of vanilla Greek yogurt 12 gms protein , 40 carbs
2-cups of milk 16 gms protein , 26 carbs 
2-scoops of my protein powder 44 gms protein , 30 carbs
Total 82 gms protein and 150 carbs Only 30 gms fat 

TBH it was pretty good , alot to get down after a full meal but on top of my diet I'm gonna drink one of these every night before I go to bed but mess with it a little like fresh raspberries,fruit or peanutbutter. Figure on top of the diet the extra can't hurt considering I'm trying to put on as much weight as possible


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 7, 2016)

small scoop of peanutbutter makes a huge difference in taste.I like frozen fruit to make it thick and cold


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 7, 2016)

I do two of those a day on training days and one on off days. It's like 1200 calories per shake. And the oats slow the rate of digestion which is good at night.


----------



## snake (Feb 7, 2016)

In one sitting? You're over 1000 cals. And I'm not going to start a "How much protein can be digested in one meal" war. It does sound good though brotha and I like the idea of going to bed with a solid protein meal. If you're goal is to pack on weight, that will help.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 7, 2016)

That's the idea , as many carbs , protein and cals right before bed . I'm not on a Ghey BB diet lol Im on a gain as much weight as possible diet


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 7, 2016)

snake said:


> In one sitting? You're over 1000 cals. And I'm not going to start a "How much protein can be digested in one meal" war. It does sound good though brotha and I like the idea of going to bed with a solid protein meal. If you're goal is to pack on weight, that will help.



Red is someone I won't give any shit about over consuming protein.  He is very lean and active so it's tough for him to put weight on.

If fact I would say add a bunch of fruit to keep liver glycogen up too.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 7, 2016)

Ya , tonight I'm going raspberries and gonna stock up on strawberries


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 7, 2016)

snake said:


> In one sitting? You're over 1000 cals. And I'm not going to start a "How much protein can be digested in one meal" war. It does sound good though brotha and I like the idea of going to bed with a solid protein meal. If you're goal is to pack on weight, that will help.



Red has small girly hands and fingers. He needs all the calories he can get


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 7, 2016)

Matches the dick!!!! Oh shit I used that punchline at the wrong time again , fukkk !!!


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 7, 2016)

Redrum1327 said:


> So after reading a lot of the negatives on protein shakes I decided I was gonna try something dif tonight and mixed together -
> 
> 1-cup of oats - 10 gms protein , 54 gms carbs
> 1-cup of vanilla Greek yogurt 12 gms protein , 40 carbs
> ...



After reading this I gained a couple pounds and farted like five times. Aw the good ole days of eating and drinking everything in sight and not turning into a bloated fart sack over night.

The shake sounds delightful Red enjoy.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 7, 2016)

snake said:


> In one sitting? You're over 1000 cals. And I'm not going to start a "How much protein can be digested in one meal" war. It does sound good though brotha and I like the idea of going to bed with a solid protein meal. If you're goal is to pack on weight, that will help.



1160 cals actually lol


----------



## Mythos (Feb 8, 2016)

What's the negative about protein shakes?


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 8, 2016)

Being grossly mislabled


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 8, 2016)

Red you should have 2 or 3 of those a day in addition to your food. You just might crack 200 if you do that.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 8, 2016)

Haha I have been drinking 2 a day instead of just regular protein shakes . I can't help it my hands grow and nothing else does , its genetics


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 8, 2016)

Redrum1327 said:


> Haha I have been drinking 2 a day instead of just regular protein shakes . I can't help it my hands grow and nothing else does , its genetics



kevlin would be so jealous of u


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 8, 2016)

F Red's abs!


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 8, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> F Red's abs!



Jealousy will get you no where


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 12, 2016)

today shake was 
                                                       protein  carbs  fats calories 


2- scoops protein powder -             44         15       6        400
2- cups whole milk -                        16          24      16       300
6-tbsp egg whites                           10         2         0          50
1-cup greek yogurt                          19         29      0         190
1-cup oats                                       10         54      6         300
12 apple slices                                  0          21      0          70
frozen strawberries                          1          15      0          50

total                                              100        160    28        1,360

pretty close to 40/55/5
the calories on a daily basis are worth it to me


----------

